# Fishlake on fire



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just FYI Foshlake is on fire, does anyone know more about it, this wind might do some serious damage?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I see prescribed fires going on in that area, prob not a good time for controlled burns with this wind though. Hope this storm brings moisture. It's going to be a bad fire year.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I see prescribed fires going on in that area, prob not a good time for controlled burns with this wind though. Hope this storm brings moisture. It's going to be a bad fire year.


From the cloud of smoke it looks to be pretty big now.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

According to Utah Fire Info there is no prescribed burns on the Fish Lake.

The closest prescribed burn is on the south end of Monroe Mountain


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

OH CRAP....wonder if it happened to be lighting or hopefully not human caused....

found this...
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=34238848&ni...auses-evacuations-near-fishlake&s_cid=queue-3


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

found this on fox13, it has pictures!

http://fox13now.com/2015/04/14/wildfire-erupts-near-fishlake-causing-road-closures-evacuations/


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's another article:

http://m.richfieldreaper.com/mobile/news/local/article_8ef1628e-e2e8-11e4-b39d-6ff95f7d54de.html


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

It will do good for the forest. I feel bad for any structures that are burned.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Sucks to have a structure there but yep, it'll do good for forest health. Early season, low heat, and high moisture content in the veg will make for an excellent fire ecologically. It's a shame there are structures up there and they had to fight it. It'll be out tonight with the storm coming.

Hooray for fire!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The forest service was doing a "controlled burn" in Argyle Canyon a couple of years ago, and then the "Church Camp Fire" started. but no land was burned at the church campground.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Every time I see this heading "Fishlake on fire", my initial reaction is that it is a fishing report. :dizzy::der:


----------

